# GITEX Shopper BARGAINALICIOUS!



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone
Did anyone hit the GITEX shopper today for the electronics

I am quite thrilled I bagged a tidy 47 inches for a QUARTER of the price it would have been in the UK 

For any newbies with TECHIE needs the exhibition is 30dhm to get in and then theres laptops, tablets, electronic accessories, massive tvs, cameras 

List goes on

Best bit is they chuck in a lot of free stuff

Like the tv comes with a home theatre set for free (speakers etc)

Tomorrows the last day I think (Saturday so hop to it!!)

What bargains did those of you who went grab?

R


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

It may be cheaper than UK, but would you say it was cheaper than stores in the Malls? Just I've been told its not worth entrance fee as same deals available in store.

I want a camera but wrote off GITEX due to feedback of others.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's crap.

Same price everywhere else, they just throw in free crap that's been gathering dust in their warehouse.

Which brand was your 47" TV?

As far as I know, if it's one of the well known brands, they don't tend to sell the same models that on sale in the UK market.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Lg*

It was an lg and i was thrilled with it
also I checked the camera i bought was £100 (600 aed) less than the malls and also about £129 less than the UK

So perhaps you are right but my mate bought a dell laptop and in UK u get NOTHING with it not even a carry case

She got a nice leather carry case, a good epsom printer that was quite compact and also some other bits and bobs

But perhaps its not for everyone

Agree though that the place is heaving and a chaotic jumble of people, but i kind of liked that

Reminded me a bit of the Clothes Show in UK or the Ideal Home Show in Earls Court


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i saved infinitely more than you, by not buying anything at all (and not going!)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bought a laptop last generation....at dg...the guys confirmed that all stores had the same prices as in Gitex...I ran a search and it was around 250 usd less than UK and roughly 150 than US.

I have to admit it was a bargain. Those who want to buy a techie do some research before you go there or any store...

I got freebies too ...anti virus, bag, optical mouse not bad, the tablet though was not that good it performs alright for a 400 aed price tag i


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> It was an lg and i was thrilled with it
> also I checked the camera i bought was £100 (600 aed) less than the malls and also about £129 less than the UK
> 
> So perhaps you are right but my mate bought a dell laptop and in UK u get NOTHING with it not even a carry case
> ...


Gavtec is the local pessimist, ou should see his posts on 7days website...


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol touché !


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep I think if you go in with no particular research on the product or an idea of what price to beat is then it won't be a bargain because you have no frame of reference

Also apple products were exactly the same price AND facetime had been removed.

But defo bargains to be had by the savvy shopper who can be bothered with the crowds and scale of it all 





Canuck_Sens said:


> Bought a laptop last generation....at dg...the guys confirmed that all stores had the same prices as in Gitex...I ran a search and it was around 250 usd less than UK and roughly 150 than US.
> 
> I have to admit it was a bargain. Those who want to buy a techie do some research before you go there or any store...
> 
> I got freebies too ...anti virus, bag, optical mouse not bad, the tablet though was not that good it performs alright for a 400 aed price tag i


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

EddieE said:


> Gavtec is the local pessimist, ou should see his posts on 7days website...


Oh .. it was a while since i saw that


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

my personal experience was not too good at all.. prices were exactly the same as market.. the only difference was in the bundling which i also think is probably available outside in the malls as well.. 

this was my first and last time to visit gitex shopper.. wasnt impressed at all! though ppl were bringing bags full of goodies.. i guess its all a perception thing.. if u like the bundling element then good for u.


----------

